# Diesel tuners



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Any of the brain-trust out there have any experience or opinion of the Smarty RaceMe tuners that are on the market today? Pros and cons? Thanks.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Had one for a couple years liked it and thought it was the best until I got a h&s.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

dont have any first hand experience but never heard anything bad about smarty's.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the 59 Cummins common rail guys like the Smartys. Dunno about the Dmaxes. 6.0 Powerstrokes prefer the SCT tuners.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Smarty was the thing for the 5.9 and 6.7 until EFI came out for the 06 and up dodges. Smarty udc is still the best for the 03 to 05 guys.. unless you want to swap the ecm's. If you have the money I would get someone to write you some custom tunes with efi. I would check into innovative diesel, anarchy and dog house diesel. If you don't you can't go wrong with the smarty.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

What year make and model truck? I highly doubt someone on here wants to swap ECM's in order to take advantage of EFI live. I have Smarty/TST stacked on my 5.9, and it makes a ton of power, but it isn't my daily driver.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

hog_down said:


> What year make and model truck? I highly doubt someone on here wants to swap ECM's in order to take advantage of EFI live. I have Smarty/TST stacked on my 5.9, and it makes a ton of power, but it isn't my daily driver.


If he is looking at that smarty me than that means he has a 6.7. i was giving him brain trust info. Since he has a 6.7 that means his ecm is can-bus and he can use EFI wich is hands down the best, backed with dyno sheets.. even on stock trucks.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Agreed, EFI is hands down the best tuner, if available.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

*diesel tuners*



theyallbreak said:


> If he is looking at that smarty me than that means he has a 6.7. i was giving him brain trust info. Since he has a 6.7 that means his ecm is can-bus and he can use EFI wich is hands down the best, backed with dyno sheets.. even on stock trucks.


OK guys, thanks a lot for all the info. Now you sound like some of the people who ask me for advice.(medical/orthopedic) Please speak English, I am NOT a mechanic, especially diesel. My brother (professional mechanic) always laughed at my knowledge of the human body but I could not understand anything about an internal combustion engine. Your assumption was correct. I have a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 6.7L. Trying to get better performance out of it. It is my main vehicle. I have looked at the H&S tuners, but they have tripled in price in the past year and a half. I was trying to get info on the Smarty as compared to the H&S. I am not familiar with EFI live. Please advise. I also pull a 14000lb fifth wheel.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

SPRTMEDGUY said:


> OK guys, thanks a lot for all the info. Now you sound like some of the people who ask me for advice.(medical/orthopedic) Please speak English, I am NOT a mechanic, especially diesel. My brother (professional mechanic) always laughed at my knowledge of the human body but I could not understand anything about an internal combustion engine. Your assumption was correct. I have a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 6.7L. Trying to get better performance out of it. It is my main vehicle. I have looked at the H&S tuners, but they have tripled in price in the past year and a half. I was trying to get info on the Smarty as compared to the H&S. I am not familiar with EFI live. Please advise. I also pull a 14000lb fifth wheel.


I will try and make this plain jane for you as I am no expert myself but I also own a 6.7. The EPA passed federal laws last year banning tuners that allowed emissions delete capability so the price has sky rocketed on these types of tuners. For what you are wanting you need to do a DPF (diesel particulate filter) delete and EGR cooler delete on the truck. That will run you about $600 for the new exhaust system. From there you will need to get one of the tuners you mentioned that will run you about $1,500 and up depending on what you want it to do. These tuners will re-tune your truck with all the emissions taken out. You will see a drastic increase in performance and mileage increases.

Smarty, H&S, and EFI Live are all tuners. EFI Live is the most expensive tune between the three but is the best. I have a H&S tuner on my truck and love it. Another buddy of mine has a H&S mini maxx and loves his as well. It's all in how much you are wanting to spend.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

*Diesel Tuners*

yeah, Bearcat, I knew about the deletes and replacing the air intake and exhaust. When I first started looking at the H&S mini maxx race tuners, they were $839.00. I hesitated because of my lack of auto knowledge. Now they are $1800-$2000. I should have done it then. Oh well, spilled milk now, no use in crying. I really appreciate all the info from all responders. Thanks.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

the hs mini max is worth consideration since you can custom tune with mcc. friends with 67 cummins have gone efi live though.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

EFI does not support 2010 yet the last time I checked. I would use h&s then and get someone to write you a tune using MCC that h&s offers like goodwood said, which is there version of efi


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the Edge on my 6.7 2007.5 3500. Installed it all in 09' whenni did the exasht and before they even had all the bugs worked out. The engine light is on and i have to let it clear codes before i start it. But with all that i went from 8mpg to 17. And it hasnt beenin the shop since.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

For what its worth I like the Mini Maxx because it has a pyro gauge and trans temp on it. Mine doesn't and I am going to have to install those in my truck. Just a thought.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bearkat73 said:


> For what its worth I like the Mini Maxx because it has a pyro gauge and trans temp on it. Mine doesn't and I am going to have to install those in my truck. Just a thought.


My edge has that. Boost, egts, engine temp, trans temp, tranny slipage, backdown %( for when the trans slips), code clearer, turbo timer, 5 different power levels and one you have to send it in for but i have done it. I set it on 5 a few times and could tell it would tear up a rear end and trans pretty quick with that much tourqe. Not selling it , just saying what its got. There is alot more but thats the main stuff


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

muney pit said:


> My edge has that. Boost, egts, engine temp, trans temp, tranny slipage, backdown %( for when the trans slips), code clearer, turbo timer, 5 different power levels and one you have to send it in for but i have done it. I set it on 5 a few times and could tell it would tear up a rear end and trans pretty quick with that much tourqe. Not selling it , just saying what its got. There is alot more but thats the main stuff


My truck had a Edge programmer on it when I got it but I decided to go with the H&S. My check engine light doesn't come on and I don't have to wait for codes to clear. It really is just personal preference when buying these tuners. There are a ton of them.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bearkat73 said:


> My truck had a Edge programmer on it when I got it but I decided to go with the H&S. My check engine light doesn't come on and I don't have to wait for codes to clear. It really is just personal preference when buying these tuners. There are a ton of them.


Yea, H&S had just came out with there tuner when i got there exausht system for my truck. It seems like a good unit. I was kinda leary about buying it since they just came out with it. The only one i knew to stay away from was the Bully dog. I've heard sevearl stories of it eating trannies.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

muney pit said:


> Yea, H&S had just came out with there tuner when i got there exausht system for my truck. It seems like a good unit. I was kinda leary about buying it since they just came out with it. The only one i knew to stay away from was the Bully dog. I've heard sevearl stories of it eating trannies.


I just bought a truck with a bully....should I be looking to change?


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

I recently bought a 2010 6.7 cummins,I was thinking about deleting and tuning, but I don't really care for more horse power, and I do t want to spend a lot of money on a fancy tuner, what do u guys recommend I was looking at sparky jr

I also have a question about the pipe, do the pipes they sell have a slot for the o2 sensors, or do they get deleted also


----------

